# multiplicador binario



## jalmao (Oct 30, 2006)

Holas amigos , soy novato y ps lo primero que quiero hacer es saludar a toda la comunidad y felicitar por la pagina que se ve muy buena, antes buscaba foros de electronica y nunca me cruce con este. Veran, tengo que hacer un proyecto que es un multiplicador binario  de 5 digitos usando  compuertas nand 7408 y un multiplicador 7483,  tambien tengo  que mostrar el resultado con 2 display (resultado de  dos  sifras en decimal usando un transformador 7447) la verdad estoy  super enrredado       puesto  que es la primera ves que trabajo con el protoboard. De antemano muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme.   
Jorge Almao.


----------



## asysxx (Nov 1, 2006)

Hola, tengo una idea, a ver si te ayuda de algo: En primer lugar tienes que esbozar la operación matemática tal como lo harias manualmente, es decir poniendo los 5 digitos en un línea, luego el signo de multiplicación y en la otra linea el multiplicador, realiza la multiplicación digito por digito (no olvidando que al multiplicar en una nueva línea se tiene que correr un dígito), luego se realiza la suma.

      11011 x
      10111
     -----------
      11011
     11011
    ........
     ......
   ------------
   ..............

una vez visualizado la forma de la operacion, puedes elegir un metodo de implementarlo. Inicialmente se te puede ocurrir hacerlo con compuertas lógicas toda las multiplicaciones digito a digito y finalmente sumarlas, pero el inconveniente es la suma de mas de dos líneas que puede generar acarreos de mas de dos dígitos. Una opcion seria multiplicar el primer digito y sumar, teniendo en cuenta que hay que realizar corrimientos.
A ver anda pensando, que yo tambien voy a ver un poco. Saludos.
[/img]


----------

